# E-commerce Website



## grown appeal (Apr 30, 2009)

I need a ecommerce website and have no web designer experience, i got some questions:

1. what is the simpliest web builer for someone that doesn't know HTLM

2. I found a template on Volusion that is close to what i need, but i need to change the homepage. It is better to hire some one to create me a whole new site. or have the designer just change the homepage?

3. do you have to pay anything to open a merchant account. 

4. how safe is it to hire a web desinger on craigslist, instead of going throw a agency or company?

5. is updateing and hosting a site the same thing?

6. for someone that knows nothing about html, or web design, what is the best web builder that will let me personize with the "click and drag feature"

7.


----------



## losttrail (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a couple of websites. One of them is a by volusion. They are constantly doing upgrades, have 24/7 support and they have been easy to work with..


----------



## Carmenrt (Feb 26, 2012)

I am also new to the whole website building world......I used GODADDYS hosting and website builder, its not bad priced and I have unlimited support 24/7....Its been pretty easy to build my site, which will be up and running in the next few weeks.....the site builder is called Website tonight......there is also one called Wordpress.......its a little more tedious! Its all about trial and error!


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

*1. what is the simpliest web builder for someone that doesn't know HTML*
This depends on if you want a software, web-based solution and if you need e-commerce. 

*2. I found a template on Volusion that is close to what i need, but i need to change the homepage. It is better to hire some one to create me a whole new site. or have the designer just change the homepage?*
Just have the designer change the home page for you. I believe Volusion offers customizable HTML that the designer can work with.

*3. do you have to pay anything to open a merchant account. *
Yep. The good news is that Volusion offers a total merchant package.

*4. how safe is it to hire a web desinger on craigslist, instead of going throw a agency or company?*
I wouldn't recommend this, but if you move forward with hiring someone from Craig's list, I'd love to hear about your experience.

*5. is updateing and hosting a site the same thing?*
Nope. You store your website's files with a host so the world can see you (in a nutshell) and updating is when you make any changes to your actual website.

*6. for someone that knows nothing about html, or web design, what is the best web builder that will let me personize with the "click and drag feature"*
Go back to question #1.


----------



## wearelove (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey mate!

The easiest way to get going is to use a hosted eCommerce platform if you want to sell online.

Check out a couple of options below:
Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters
Magento Go - Hosted eCommerce for Small and Emerging Merchants

These all have pre-built themes, the Magento themes often have designers that will install and add your logo for a small fee so you don't have to do a thing! Just sign up to Magento Go, buy a theme you like, let them do the rest, you just add the products! 

I hope this helps!

Regards,
Jason S


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

wearelove said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> The easiest way to get going is to use a hosted eCommerce platform if you want to sell online.
> 
> ...



If you know nothing about HTML or Web Design in general, I would go with one of the site Jason mentioned. Most ecommerce website are not coded in HTML, they are coded with PHP or a similar coding language that uses databases and so on. Trying to do something like this yourself with no experience is going to give you more of a headache then simply using an out of box service like Big Cartel, Magento Go, Etc.

If you are convinced you want to create something on your own, YouTube will be your best friend for the next few months and that's the best advise I can give.

-MzM


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

I know of a web design and programmer that I would highly recommend to you. In my opinion it would be better for you to hire someone to design and maintain your website. If you are running a business then you need to build the business and hire others to do tasks that you are not an expert out. The task that you enjoy the most and that benefit you business the most are the ones that you should spend your time on.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I would use a "Box Site" at least at first. Its going to take time for a designer to make your site A, and B, you wont really get the benefit of running and hosting your own site until it grows a bit anyways. And if it never grows, at least you didn't pay high dollar for a design that you cannot reuse. Just my opinion.


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you really have time to be a webmaster and build your business? What is your time worth? You can't do everything in the business and grow your business.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Well. Two things with that.

A) Out of the box sites like Big Cartel and those like it make it as easy as possible to not have to be a webmaster. Anyone who has used it will tell you it takes a couple days to get everything figured out and done without ANY sort of web design experience. So by going that route, your far from a web designer. Lol

B) When building my business I know I don't have time to wait on someone else (aka. the webmaster) to do every single update on my site or add every new product as I come out with them. Every price change. Every sale. No thanks.

And if your going to have your web designer make the site so you can do all that yourself from the back-end, your just doing the exact same thing you would be if you use an out of the box site.

-MzM


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

You hire someone to manage your CMS or that part of the business. Would you rather be doing all that work or would you rather be off on the golf course or fishing somewhere. If you have to do everything you won't have time to do the thing you enjoy. Isn't that the point of owning a business. The certainly isn't to work in the business. If that is your point then frankly all you have is a job.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

If you want something between an out of the box solution and a ground up solution you can look into Joomla content management system and virtumart ecommerce solution. Both available on Inmotion hosting. Both are free, open source, very customizable, and well supported. 

Or you can have a Joomla/virtumart site built for you and then both are super easy to log on to and maintain. Lots of design firms say they are building you a site ground up but are actually using Joomla.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess it would all depend on of you want to make it a CAREER or not. Because, like most careers, your going to have to put in the ground work so you can have something substantial in stone to be able to go golfing when you reach that point.

I guess, with your theory, I can come up with some designs, hire a designer, then start golfing the next day. Sounds good. Who is on board? Lets do this.


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

See you're completely incorrect. That isn't what I'm saying at all. What I'm saying is be a business owner not an employee in your own company. It's completely up to you though! I for one look forward to doing the things I love to do. I don't so much look forward to doing the things I do not enjoy.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I would agree with that.

But someone needs to tell these kids going to collage for 8 years to make a career for themselves to just stop if its not what "they want to do". We all have to do things we don't want to get to where we want to be. All I was saying.

I'm just giving you a hard time man. I agree its nice to have someone to just to tell to stuff when you need it done, but as far as budget, time, etc., it all depends and is on a per case basis I would say.



-MzM


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree man. It is just something that everyone should work towards. You know what I mean. The ultimate goal!


----------



## dacousin (Mar 15, 2012)

At some point you will probably want to replace your website, based partly on what you find you need from your first few months of selling so be prepared for that whatever you get to start with: also hopefully by that point you will be selling enough to pay someone to do the management of your site.


----------



## grown appeal (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank You so much, this is very helpful!


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

All website display using HTML, but the programming (or functionality) is written in numerous languages such as php and asp.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello , There a lot of good points and topics here. I want to add a comment about some of the stores mentioned above and why no one brought up Zazzle or Spread shirt. 

From the Consumers point some of the free stores will not allow your customers to pay by Credit card. Over 75% of our order on our stores are via CC and 25% are paypal. 

We operate a couple of different platforms on our eCommerce T-shirt stores. 

You have to really look at the functionality and the image you want to be associated with when your customers come to your store. 

We have 3 stores on the Magento platform and they are decent and work well for many things but have weakness in other areas. hard to keep up to date as far as loading new products and keeping up with Changes on google base. 

We have used about 3-4 different platforms and have had our fair share of experience with different platforms 

I do recommend the Big cartel stores for some on that needs an online catalog but there are many limitations include the advanced ability to get your store found on Google wit the lack of Meta and SEO capabilities . 

We also have been playing with a spreadshirt store - after doing this for some time and having the inventory and all the work to manage a store and keep it up-to date. the spreadshirt store is not a bad idea to test with - less profit per **** and limited shirt options. 

We are not even super happy with all of our stores and they need much work but I thought we would share this with you. 

Any feed back on the stores is great. 

We are currently converting a lot of stuff to this new platform - not 100% finished but up and running -just need to add a lil color but the functionality works and it is starting to rank in google. This platform is uber cool cuz it works on FB see it here www.fb.com/detroitlabel and works well on Mobile Devices 
blog- Detroit Label Clothing Blog
store Detroit Label Clothing Company | Detroit Shirts | Detroit Tees | Detroit Apparel | Detroit Tank Tops | Detroit Hoodies | Detroit Accesories | Detroit Gifts

Magento stores (never used mageto go) 
Advantage and why we went this route is to manage multiple stores from one CMS - but it is a lot of work

All the stores can be linked from this page FND Clothing - Wholesale Shirts | Contract Screen Printing | Detroit Screen Printing | Wholesale Apparel minus a store that we are converting currently - Detroit Shirts | Detroit T-shirts | Detroit Tees | Tank tops | Detroit Hoodies | Jackets | Detroit Clothing | Accessories | Apparel - < we are probably shutting it down and making it a spreadshirt store - 2 reasons , 1. we want to get away from the word "Swag"- 2 we started the Detroit Label brand that we feel is more suitable for what we are doing 

We can help with consulting and even support on store set up. 

any question shoot us an email

Here is a volusion site we helped our friend set up 
Why Be Good... If You Can Be Bad

We like to keep our stores very plain and web2.0 looking that is why they are not as flashy as our friends - 

Enjoy


----------

